# Mozart on a new instrument



## stickmusic (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello,

Here is a version of Mozart, Symphony 40 main theme on the 12 string Chapman Stick. This is performed live by Bob Culbertson. Let me know what you think. I will listen toConstructive criticism. I am always working on improving my performances.


----------

